# My pup is dead and I don't know why -- Postmortem results



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

My beautiful yellow lab female, Deep Run Morning Star, died this morning at the age of three. 

Until two months ago, she was a wonderfully healthy, loving and beautiful pup, great pedigree and all health clearances. She began exhibiting a minor lameness at the end of May, soon after she had had updated vaccinations and just as she was going into heat. It became rapidly worse. 

Lots of tests led to a diagnosis of idiopathic polyarthoscopy, or lameness with no apparent explanation other than as an autoimmune reaction. She was put on prednisone but showed minimal response after three weeks. Cyclosporine (200 mg/day) was added to the regimen and she began to respond dramatically after two weeks. She has been free from all swelling for the last two weeks. Fat (from the prednisone), but otherwise healthy and happy. In another two weeks we were scheduled to begin withdrawing her from the prednisone. If that went ok, we would then withdraw her from the cyclosporine. 

Yesterday morning I noticed that she had symptoms of what appeared to be mastitis. Had I bred her at her last heat, she would have given birth two weeks ago so I figured this was a hormonal reaction. However, I took her to the vet immediately. 

Her temperature was slightly elevated (104) and she seemed to be showing some return of her lameness. The vet prescribed clavamox. I gave her first pill at 5 PM. She ate normally at 7 PM but threw up around 9:30 PM. During the night she woke me up to go outside and drank normally before returning to the bedroom. When I let her out at 6 AM this morning she was subdued and lame. She lay down on the grass. After about 20 minutes I brought her back inside. 

She walked hesitantly with assistance and collapsed on the kitchen floor. At 6:30 my daughter called in response to an email I had sent out last night. I told her Star was doing much worse and sounded almost like she was dying although I was sure that was not possible. I wrote another email to my family updating them on her condition while I waited for my vet to open at 8 AM. I put the period on the last sentence and looked over at Star. She was dead. I have now taken her to the vet for blood and tissue samples hoping, somehow, to get some understanding of what might have caused my beautiful, sweet, and otherwise healthy baby to die.

I am heartbroken.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't have any insight for you but I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope your vet at least finds out some answers for you for the small consolation of knowing what happened.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Jeff,

I am so sorry about what you and Star had to go through. How awful for you. I'm sending my best wishes your way.

I think it is possible to get a comprehensive post-mortem. I think a customer of mine had it done at the vet school at NC State; your vet school may offer it too, if that is a route you want to go.

Amy Dahl


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh I am so sad for you. If hugs and handholds can be felt over the inet, please accept them as you wait for some information. I pray you find some answers and in time comfort. I know how it feels now.

Carol


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

OMG, how awful.

Jeff, I am so sorry to hear this.

I can't imagine how painful this must be for you.

Words aren't enough for something like this.

Jeff


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Jeff,

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. That is so tragic. Please let us know what they find out. Did they think the original problems could have been from the shots?(if I read that correctly) Is this your only Lab?

Our thoughts are with you,
Tim and Shannon


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

My condolences on your loss. I am sure you must be devestated. I hope you find your answers and find comfort.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't even know what to day to this..... how devastating.

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope that they come up with an answer for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.... If I were you, I'd definately have a full necropsy done. It would be worth it to try to put some closure on it and learn from it, if that's possible... Sounds really strange and fast-moving. I hate it for you as there seems to be no way you could have known how bad the problem was... 

So sorry...


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Jeff-

I'm so sorry. Words seem so inadequate. Having just met you, it's so clear how much you love the dogs and now to lose yours so suddenly and without anything you could have done. Absolutely heartbreaking.

I wish there was something I could do.

Godspeed Star-

M


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

Soooo sorry to hear about this Jeff.

Take some solace in knowing that she went peacefully. I hope you find some answers.

I don't know what else to say...hang in there.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The topic of your post was chilling enough. The description of your ordeal is heart rending, and brings back memories of situations most of us have been through....and it's as if we're suffering them for the first time.

I've got this semi-queasy feeling in my stomach after reading then rereading your post. I can only offer you my most heartfelt sympathy....I can hardly swallow right now.....  

Good luck in your quest to find the culprit. I would do the same thing, if only to find solace in the knowing the cause of your precious dog's decline. Keep us posted.

kg


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Jeff:

This is heart wrenching, I feel for you. Hope you find out the cause.

Terry


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Jeff,

I am sorry to hear the sad news. I know Star was more than a pet. 
Chris


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Jeff

Dont know you from Adam, but I am at a loss for words to send condolences to you.
I like KG had a hard time swallowing while reading your post!
I have a dog about the age of yours. 

Sorry for your loss 

Gooser


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

*Jeff*

I'm sure there are many here more qualified then myself for a diagnosis.

However, your in my thoughts and prayers.


God Bless,


Richard


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Sadness and uncertainty are painful. I wish you well. HPW


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

How devastating Jeff. I can't even imagine going through that, I think I would just be a sobbing mess.

Godspeed to you Star, long may you run, and to you as well Jeff.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Be comforted in the fact that you provided her a great life in her short time with you. I hope you find the cause through a necropsy.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I can hardly fathom your devastation! I am so sorry for you and your pup. I hope some information can provide some solace and closure.

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

I am so sorry about Star.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeff: My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I am very sorry to hear about your loss. It's funny that these little animals mean so much to us, but they certainly do. Hang in there. - Chris


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Jeff so sorry for your tragic loss.
________
launch box


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I am so terribly sorry. I lost a dog 10 years ago under similar circumstances. It is devastating.

Please report the findings on any post that is done if you are able.

Eric


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Jeff I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh my, words just don't have the power to convey.....

My most heartfelt sympathy and condolences.

Bubba


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jeff
I don't know what to say other than I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you at least get some answers to why. So very sorry.


----------



## Dan&amp;Guinness (Jun 6, 2006)

Very sad for your loss - I like many ohters hope you find some answers to help ease your mind. Only time will ease your heart-ache. Remember Star strong and healthy. Best wishes - Danielle


----------



## JUNKMAN (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lost companion*

Brought tears to my eyes ,Jeff. The whole thing about living and die'n is something i'm not sure i understand. joe


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

What a painful ordeal for both of you. It's saddening to hear of these happenings, and it leaves us feeling so inadequate when we offer our condolences. May the Good Lord provide you with answers and comfort for your loss.

UB


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)

Wow, I read your post and like many others are writing to you through tear filled eyes. Although I am new here I hate to hear of a loss such as this and hope you find an answer for peace of mind. Bury her in your heart and she will be waiting for you on the other side of Rainbow Bridge.

Danni


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Please accept my sympathy on your loss.  It can be frustrating when things like this happen with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## RAY_PA (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Thought and prayers form our family to you and yours. 
Best wishes and if we can help in any way, ...feel free.

Ray


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

So sorry to hear. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

How terribly sad.  Godspeed Star and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

There is nothing we can say to help ease the pain, but know that we are thinking of you.

WRL


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am soo sorry . i think we can all feel those memories of dog we have lost for unknown reasons. 

I know it is tough,but i would want to know why for sure.. I don' t know much about all the post mortum details, perhaps through your pain you can figure out the why's..

thinking of you,,take care, Maria


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*My heart felt sympathy*

its hard to lose a dog unexpectedly........Sorry for your loss. I would get a complete autopsy to see what was the cause...It sure helped ease my mind when I lost Billy......


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeff.

It makes me very sad to read what you posted!!

Hope you are able to find the answers as to what happened.

Hope too, that the joy of her memories will replace your sadness of loosing her as time goes by.

So sorry for your loss.

Mike


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, Jeff. I am so so sorry. You are in my prayers.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I am sorry for your lose.

Hang in there.

Carol


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Andy


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

We all dread to hear stories like yours and we share in your dispair. I hope you find out what happened.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. It's never easy, and I'm sure losing one so young and unexpectedly makes it more difficult. Hope you find comfort and answers.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

no insight Jeff, but sorry to hear about this


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

OMG! I am so sorry! Prayers from Alaska.....


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Jeff, I am so sorry for your loss. I can only image how devastating this is to you and your family. 

God Bless
Bob and Kathy


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

I am so sorry, and will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and only necropsy will give you the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry for the loss, they aren't here long enough


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Kourtney


----------



## John (Feb 28, 2003)

You are living my worst nightmare..... Sorry to read of your loss....


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

You can't read about this without feeling sad for you.I'm sorry Jeff.


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Your loss was tragic and I hope you will find closer.

Did anyone suggest closed pyometra, her symtoms sound similar to cases I have known about.


Kris


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you all for your messages, PMs, and emails. A variety of tissue and serum samples have been sent out to see if any more can be discovered about what might have killed Star. Unfortunately, so many things can cause autoimmune disorders that it may never be possible to determine the actual cause. If I hear anything useful, I will post it here since this is the type of nightmare we all have. 

My other two pups -- another 3 year old CLF and a 7 month old BLF daughter of Star's -- are a little confused but working hard to keep me focused on the fact that they're still here. I sent an email to all those who have pup's from Star's one litter. There's nothing at all that suggests this is a genetically related problem, but I figure they are part of Star's and my extended family and should have full information. 

These are a couple of photos of Deep Run Morning Star, 7/31/04 - 8/15/07:



















R.I.P.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

We can all only imagine how you feel - it happened so fast... but, we do know what the pain is like in having lost "friends" in the past. My prayers and thoughts are with you.... Star was a beauty... Godspeed Star!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Are they doing a necropsy?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes. I'm now waiting for results from tissue and serum tests. Nothing was obvious and it may have simply been the unfortunate coincidence of having a dog with an acute infection -- mastitis -- who was also on very heavy doses of immunosuppressants (40 mg of prednisone and 200 mg of cyclosporine daily) and unable to fight the infection.


----------



## LuvMyLab (Dec 4, 2006)

YardleyLabs,

I am so sorry to hear about your pup. That is just terrible.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Jeff,

I am so sorry to read your post. I know what you are going through, hang in there.

Dan


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

We're very sorry for your loss. So sad.

Auto-immune conditions can be so tricky.

Hugh & Melissa


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you during this time of loss. I am looking at my girls now with a sense of treasuring them a little more today.


----------



## Treasurehunt (Jan 2, 2006)

Tears here too.  
I'm so sorry Jeff about Star's tragic and sudden passing.
I hope you get some answers.
Hugs from Canada.


----------



## Treasurehunt (Jan 2, 2006)

double post.


----------



## MNretriever (Dec 16, 2006)

Jeff we do not know each other but I am very sorry for your loss and your pain that you are going through right now .... keep your head up high


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Jeff,
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss. She was a great looking dog and appeared to be an even better mom.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeff, I just read your post and the replies (we've been buried under family responsibilities...my mother-in-law fell while the four of us were in Baja together, broke her hip and has been through the replacement surgery and rehab)...but please add my sincere condolences to those already sent your way. All of us who truly love our dogs (as you obviously do) always dread losing them, but to lose yours like this is a real tragedy. Heartfelt sympathy...


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Jeff, I extend my sincere sympathies and condolences to you and Star's other human family! This kind of nightmare effects all of us here who may dread a similar fate for our wonderful, talented four legged partners. Hope you can recieve information to help you move forward and give a wonderful home to another future partner!! 

Take Care,

Russ *


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Jeff - what a heart-breaker. Adding the photos of your lovely dog just made the sadness that much more profound.

I'm so sorry....


Lydia


----------



## wiwoodduck (Sep 24, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about the heartbreaking loss of your dog.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*So sorry for your loss!!!

Aaron*


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Prayers sent from So Cal*

Jeff,

Our hearts go out to you buddy and prayers sent from So Cal.
May you find Peace that passes all understanding.

Hang in there.


Goose


----------



## res (Jan 23, 2006)

Please accept my condolences as well. It is always difficult to loose them and the worst part is they can't even tell us what actually hurts. I will say that my lab was misdiagnosed with an autoimmune disease. Steroids to shut it down and restart. It all seamed to work until all of a sudden the true underlying infection came roaring up. We almost lost our girl but $1000 later we were able to help her pull through. I did learn that symptoms in dogs can be very difficult for a vet to diagnos. I hope you are able to find an answer. Either way, hold her memory. Rick


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have an older lab, Dusty with auto immune disease and now with Cushings disease.


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeff,

Sorry to hear of your loss. How terrible. 

Someone in heaven must have needed a good dog.

Bo


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not really trying to revive this thread. I truly appreciate the many comments that have been posted, the PM's and emails I have received, and the many kind comments made when I attended the Shrewsbury D/Q a couple of days after Star's death. However, I've now received the results from Star's postmortem and wanted to pass them on because they may help others.

With the exception of a few tissue stains, the results are all back. There is no further insight on the cause of her original immune disease. In all likelihood it was a reaction to the inoculations she had shortly before the onset of symptoms, but we will never know for sure. There were no other indications of underlying problems (cancer or whatever) and there was nothing to suggest any potential genetic linkage. 

The cause of death was multi-organ failure consistent with sepsis. The result that stands out, however, is that her white cells were within normal limits indicating that her immune system was completely shut down and defenseless in the face of the mastitis. The antibiotics couldn't help because she effectively had no immune system to stimulate. 

That could explain why she showed minimal fever and minimal redness with the infection and that the redness disappeared later that day. She wasn't getting better; she was losing her last ability to fight. The vet did say that she wondered afterwards if she should have placed Star on IV antibiotics when I brought her in on Tuesday. However, while we won't ever know for sure, the fact that Star showed no immune response to the infection that killed her also suggested that no amount of antibiotics would have helped prevent sepsis. Having been there, I have no reason to question the treatment that Star received.

Basically, Star was killed by the drugs she was taking. This was a known risk of the drugs (prednisone and cyclosporine) and one I was told of at the beginning. Unfortunately, she had not responded to the prednisone alone and her level of pain was so great that without the added drugs she would have had to be euthanized anyway. The analysis of her joints indicated that the inflammation was largely under control (i.e., the drugs were working), but with enough residual inflammation that she probably would have still had problems with lower dosages. The bottom line was that we undertook a risky treatment in response to a severe problem and lost. I'm not happy, but I can live with that.

I in turn have reacted the way I usually do when I lose a pet. I placed a deposit on a pup from Mike Beadle's as yet unborn Patton x Kuna litter that is due around 9/21. Hopefully enough girls will be born for me to get one.

Thank you all again for your support.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeff,

Thanks for the update. I hope there is enough little girls in the litter, sounds like there is going to be one spoiled puppy if there is!

FOM


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Star was a very lucky girl. You did all you could. At least you can put your doubt to rest, since we, as humans, always tend to second guess ourselves.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff,

I'm very sorry for your loss.

I'm happy for you and your new, yet to be born puppy, that you are getting back in the saddle and starting the journey anew with another ball of fur.

Chris


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

You did what we all do-the best we can do for our dog at the time we make the decision. Sounds like you had her quality of life foremost in your mind, as it should be. 

I hope you get your new pup in time to teach her what Thanksgiving is all about!


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

*new pup*

Puppies never replace the loss or fill the hole of the one that has left us.... it never was intended to.... it just makes life bearable, gives you something to look foward to and a magic mirror to take a glimps of the past from time to time

God Bless
Wayne


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like your results are reassurance that you did do everything you could and sometimes it's just not enough. Treasure your memories of Star and enjoy making new ones with the pup! 
BTW-I have a Patton pup too and absolutely love him!


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Jeff: 

I admire you for your being able to understand and accept what happened without feeling you have to blame someone. 

Terry


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

That sucks... sorry for your loss.


----------

